# Pre-work drink



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi all :thumb:

as the title says i am looking for a pre workout drink that boost's energy and gives you the buzz for the gym!

I have been using BSN NoXplode and i think its quite good.

Just looking for any advice if anyone recomends anything else.

thanks
chris


----------



## cypukas (Aug 24, 2012)

You cant find anything else


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

I use gaspari superpump before and sizeon during the workout, couldn't stand the taste of noxplode, jacked3 is good if u like a buzz from cofeine, but i woul better get some cofeine tabs and superpump, but we all have different tastes and needs


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Water is all you need ,I read through the products description and was amazed at the amount of ego testosterone boost I got just from reading it I too want to Throw weights around and destroy all others in the gym.lol http://www.bodybuildingwarehouse.co.uk/gaspari-superpump-max-640g
I also struggled to find any reference to these clinical trials they where on about ,seriously stick to water if you want size and energy eat properly and train hard the results will last a lot longer and won't produce any side effects like a lot of the stuff out there


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

nothing more needed than water...

:thumb:


----------



## shonajoy (Jan 27, 2009)

I usually have a vodka and diet coke before I get on the cross trainer at home- its the only way I can face it...


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

I only use water but definatly noticed a difference off Jack3D before it got recalled, even though you get used to it very quick and have to up the amount you take :/ haven't tried it since it got taken off the shelves though lol


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

lol at water!!! 

Hes asking for a pre work out boost he wont get that from water.....

Easiest would be Redbull. I take Jack 3d there are alot of pre work out supplements around though.

Paul


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Muscles are 75% water, so keep hydrated properly and you will notice a massive difference.

Take a HRM to the gym and do a session on the NO-Xplode then another just on water. Its scary how high your heart rate goes on the Xplode.

I stopped using it.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

I wasnt talking about the pros or cons as that wasnt asked OP asked for a pre work out boost.

And i know a little bit about gyms and training.


----------



## TubbyTwo (Apr 14, 2011)

Has the OP even bothered to search the net? there is no shortage of stuff out there.

NO Xplode 2.0 is meant to be better than the original, however I found I got used to it quickly and needed more and more for the same results. Then on training days without taking it, I felt awfull. Depends on the training as well, for gym work its fun, but when I used it for heavy interval training with loads of running, situps, pull ups, pushups I would chunder in no time at all. On water, never had the urge to hurl.


----------



## leisure (Sep 20, 2012)

I use gaspari superpump before and sizeon during the workout, couldn't stand the taste of noxplode, jacked3 is good if u like a buzz from cofeine, but i woul better get some cofeine tabs and superpump, but we all have different tastes and needs.
Des Moines boot camp


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Also heard good reviews to Nox pump but haven't personally tried it


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

https://www.smartpowders.com/p-10843-totalis-pre-workout-w-cm-200g.aspx

None of this proprietary blend nonsense, just ingredients with studies to back up their worth. If you don't fancy waiting for this from across the pond, get the ingredients yourself from somewhere like myprotein - it just takes longer to prep before you train (not that much mind). I do the latter as I have some in and just add a little cordial for taste.

Edit: Just got an estimate of the postage costs - get the ingredients on their own!!

HTH :thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

myprotein.com Pulse V4.

cant knock it, not as much of a crash as jack3d which is also awesome.


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

My only issue with the pulse and similar are they don't actually say exactly what measures are used. For example, creatine. Although it doesn't need to be taken pre workout (any time of the day is fine), the dose should be around 5g. The study doses of citrulline malate and beta alanine are 6g and 4g (can't remember which way round) but that's 15g already, not 9.2g. I will assume there's more creatine in there cos its cheap so you get less of the more expensive stuff. 

The above is the reason I mentioned buying separately and getting the correct doses.


----------



## TarkMalbot (Apr 7, 2009)

Grenade and plenty of water.


----------



## G4V JW (Jul 6, 2012)

As above , Grenade is my pre drink of choice at the mo' , gives ace pumps an a proper buzz for my session !

Noexplode always made me feel like I needed the loo bad !

Got on well with gaspari superpump250 , also recommend animal !

If you just need a 'fix' , maximuscle viper gives a good kick but expensive

Gav


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Try VPX No Shotgun and you won't use anything else.... it's fantastic.

Two warnings though, taste is not brilliant and you may feel itching sensations over the skin due to the Niacin.


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

MatrixGuy said:


> it's fantastic.
> 
> Two warnings though, taste is not brilliant and you may feel itching sensations over the skin due to the Niacin.


Yeah...er.... sounds "fantastic" just the side effect I look for in my drinks!

:lol:



:thumb:


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

She was a lovley girl just two downsides.......


MatrixGuy said:


> .....taste is not brilliant and you may feel itching sensations over the skin.....


:tumbleweed:


----------



## Beancounter (Aug 31, 2006)

G4V JW said:


> If you just need a 'fix' , maximuscle viper gives a good kick but expensive


Not sure if you mean this one, if so, it's massivly discounted at CycleSurgery :thumb: I use it for cycling.

So....Noexplode makes you feel like you need a poo and VPX Shotgun makes you itch........errr, no thanks:lol:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Bero said:


> She was a lovley girl just two downsides.......
> 
> :tumbleweed:


:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

The Cueball said:


> Yeah...er.... sounds "fantastic" just the side effect I look for in my drinks!
> 
> :lol:
> 
> ...


Lol. The positives outway the negatives


----------



## Matt_H (Jan 1, 2007)

Ive tried various. Just finished grenade, me and my training partner share a tub so we dont have the same stuff for months and months. think we are trying the oneone.co.uk next

Best tip i can give is to have a pre workout once a week then you dont get used to it. Have a big session on it and for the rest just use water and the right food


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

MatrixGuy said:


> Try VPX No Shotgun and you won't use anything else.... it's fantastic.
> 
> Two warnings though, taste is not brilliant and you may feel itching sensations over the skin due to the Niacin.


http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vpx/no.html

Maybe I'm blind but I can't see niacin on the ingredient list? What I can see is a load of gimmicky rubbish in several 'proprietary' blends. How many types of creatine do you want to add to a PWO?

Answer: monohydrate is just fine and doesn't need to be taken pre workout!!

I'd guess the skin tingles are from the beta alanine which is a harmless side effect and goes after a short whole (particularly with the miniscule dose these blends contain!).

Cheers.


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

horico said:


> http://www.bodybuilding.com/store/vpx/no.html
> 
> Maybe I'm blind but I can't see niacin on the ingredient list? What I can see is a load of gimmicky rubbish in several 'proprietary' blends. How many types of creatine do you want to add to a PWO?
> 
> ...


You are correct sir, its either usually Niacin or Beta Alanine. The side effect is completely harmless.


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

ROFLMAO at this being in the health & fitness section :lol::lol::lol: Oh the irony! :lol:


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

I am surprised nobody has said a can of Stella lol


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

ITHAQVA said:


> ROFLMAO at this being in the health & fitness section :lol::lol::lol: Oh the irony! :lol:


lol, I like my pre-workout drinks


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2013)

Fresh fruits juices, and protein shakes are the best pre workout drinks. 
These natural drinks provide real energy and power for the workouts and also helpful for the muscles building and fat burning.

Maitland Personal Trainer


----------



## Paintmaster1982 (Oct 23, 2007)

Ive never used them and never will....but if your after a boost id stick to a bannana or apple and drink lots of water. These ****tails that boost your energy are all well and good for now but its the long lasting effects later on in life you need to be carefull of. I no you didn't want the pros n cons of it all but hey advice is advice


----------



## bigslippy (Sep 19, 2010)

Paintmaster1982 said:


> Ive never used them and never will....but if your after a boost id stick to a bannana or apple and drink lots of water. These ****tails that boost your energy are all well and good for now but its the long lasting effects later on in life you need to be carefull of. I no you didn't want the pros n cons of it all but hey advice is advice


I was the same , banana and plenty water:thumb:


----------



## buckrogers21stc (Apr 9, 2009)

Dont use these anymore. Maybe a cup of coffee before hand but I used Jack3d for the gym and the occasional run. It did give you a energy boost/pump/focus/whatever way it would effect you but also a bit of super slump after your done. Pretty false type of energy.

Plus once it was banned its was banned for a good reason!

Caffine wise the myprotein.com Pulse is very good too. Did a few beasting offroad runs after drinking it and i felt like I could run for hours longer. 

If you do take these sorta things make sure you are well hydrated before and after. Flush it out of your system, dont use them all the time and dont just do not use it especially if you have a heart/chest/blood pressure problems.!


----------



## Guitarjon (Jul 13, 2012)

As a few have said on here. Au natural. Water. If you are serious about being healthy and not just a bulky mess then stay as natural as possible. These energy drinks have all sorts of processed toxins in. Your body has to get rid of toxins before it can shed fat effectively.


----------



## Dawesy90 (Jun 25, 2012)

Jack3d is the best only due to the fact it's got some sort of amphetamine In it lol! No xplode always worked for me although I thought the original was better than 2.0 must of been to some product they took out of it


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## profoundoblu (Jan 30, 2013)

Coffee


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

100-150mg of caffeine 1 hour before exercise 

maybe try some Beta Alanine :thumb:


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Don't even bother with these so called pre-work boosters. Nothing more than a load of hype.
Eat properly take in the right Ammount of protien and carbs, then before a work out have a banana and drink plenty water. 

If your eating correctly then you should be able to train correctly, as they say eat shyte you'll train like shyte.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

Andyb0127 said:


> Don't even bother with these so called pre-work boosters. Nothing more than a load of hype.
> Eat properly take in the right Ammount of protien and carbs, then before a work out have a banana and drink plenty water.
> 
> If your eating correctly then you should be able to train correctly, as they say eat shyte you'll train like shyte.


Theres no doubting that diet is the key factor. But there are some products that have been proven to work, significantly improving performance! arguably you wouldn't want to take them all the time but they have their place


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Just get some T3's drop one 30-45 mins before you work out....then clear the decks as you smash the bejesus out of yourself.

Only down side is dont get stuck in traffic as I did one night and I was almost ready to run round the M25


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

jlw41 said:


> Theres no doubting that diet is the key factor. But there are some products that have been proven to work, significantly improving performance! arguably you wouldn't want to take them all the time but they have their place


^^ This.

The nothing but a banana brigade are almost as blinkered as the Jack3d fanboys!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

Pre work stimulants, yes some probably do have there place just not in my training regime. Never felt the need for them, I bet half the people that train don't even know what they should be eating or just guess, if you told them seventy percent is your food/diet and thirty percent is your training, they probably wouldn't believe you. Magazines hype up all these products to sell them and people fall for it. Strange how I can eat six times a day cleanly and properly, and get the right Ammount of protein and carbs naturally with out the need for protien shakes stimulants or fat burners.

And considering jacked3d has already aided in the death of a marathon runner and is full of amphetamines, think I'll stick to how I train call it banana brigade or what ever you want, I know what works for me without the need for any hyped up to sell stimulants. Good old fashioned blood sweat and tears work out.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/30/dead-marathon-runner-banned-stimulant-dmaa


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

I'd say go the natural route as well tbh.Handful of blueberries a banana,and some water that's all i need personally.


----------



## jlw41 (Jun 5, 2011)

If you can stomach it, 0.5g per kg of body weight solution of sodium citrate and 200ml water has shown some pretty good improvements in ~30 minute cycling time trials for my dissertation :thumb:

(Don't try this it does taste disgusting, and may give you very loose bowels like it did to my house mate) :lol:


----------



## horico (Jul 17, 2010)

Andyb0127 said:


> Pre work stimulants, yes some probably do have there place just not in my training regime. Never felt the need for them, I bet half the people that train don't even know what they should be eating or just guess, if you told them seventy percent is your food/diet and thirty percent is your training, they probably wouldn't believe you. Magazines hype up all these products to sell them and people fall for it. Strange how I can eat six times a day cleanly and properly, and get the right Ammount of protein and carbs naturally with out the need for protien shakes stimulants or fat burners.
> 
> And considering jacked3d has already aided in the death of a marathon runner and is full of amphetamines, think I'll stick to how I train call it banana brigade or what ever you want, I know what works for me without the need for any hyped up to sell stimulants. Good old fashioned blood sweat and tears work out.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/30/dead-marathon-runner-banned-stimulant-dmaa


Glad you can find a way to hit your macronutrient goals with 'normal' food although there is simply nothing wrong with protein drinks and their use. They are simply another type of food so they don't deserve the tag they have.

Avoiding them for the supposition that they are not actually just another food was my point, I struggle to get my protein numbers up with meat sources day to day so whey is a good backup and cheap. I would guess many others do too but that depends on what number you are trying to hit.

Other supps (single ingredients such as creatine, beta alanine, citrus line maleate etc) have been shown to be effective in various studies although my recommendation of any would not include sourcing them from pre workout mixtures such as jack3d.

I mean this out of inquisitiveness rather than challenge but you say you eat clean; does this mean you wash your food? Seriously though, cllean and dirty tags are part of the same machine as supplements. It's crap and all that matters are your numbers at the end of the day over several days.

I had a dominoes on Friday? Was that not clean? You'll find once you look at it that its simply another food choice where you would take into consideration the whole days intake and adjust it rather than go without.

I don't wish to change the way anyone does things but rather invite them to have a think about what is actually going on. :thumb:


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Andyb0127 said:


> Pre work stimulants, yes some probably do have there place just not in my training regime. Never felt the need for them, I bet half the people that train don't even know what they should be eating or just guess, if you told them seventy percent is your food/diet and thirty percent is your training, they probably wouldn't believe you. Magazines hype up all these products to sell them and people fall for it. Strange how I can eat six times a day cleanly and properly, and get the right Ammount of protein and carbs naturally with out the need for protien shakes stimulants or fat burners.
> 
> And considering jacked3d has already aided in the death of a marathon runner and is full of amphetamines, think I'll stick to how I train call it banana brigade or what ever you want, I know what works for me without the need for any hyped up to sell stimulants. Good old fashioned blood sweat and tears work out.
> 
> http://www.guardian.co.uk/uk/2013/jan/30/dead-marathon-runner-banned-stimulant-dmaa


I have used 1,3-Dimethylamylamine many times with no adverse effects. With regards to the news link; it should never be used in this type of situation, (i.e. high intensity cardio over a long period of time). There was also the already existing heart condition. A very sad story.


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> I have used 1,3-Dimethylamylamine many times with no adverse effects. With regards to the news link; it should never be used in this type of situation, (i.e. high intensity cardio over a long period of time). There was also the already existing heart condition. A very sad story.


I was going to say the same about the link to the runner, added to the fact the drink was probably taken at the latter stages when your body really does need a break.


----------

